# Topics > Agriculture >  TreeRover, tree planting robot, Iota Technologies, Victoria, British Columbia, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Iota Technologies

"TreeRover: A Tree Planting Robot" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

TreeRover Preview

Published on Aug 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

TreeRover - A Tree Planting Robot

Published on Aug 30, 2015




> Robots? Trees? That's right, the TreeRover is a tree planting robot with one goal: to plant trees for you!

----------


## Airicist

TreeRover, the tree-planting robot

Published on Sep 14, 2015




> Many students spend their summers tromping through slash-piles and battling blackflies to replant Canada's forests. Two University of Victoria engineering undergrads took a different approach: they built a tree-planting robot with the idea of supplementing the humans' hard work.
> 
> “TreeRover" is the brainchild of two third year UVic electrical engineering students, Nick Birch and Tyler Rhodes. As part of an entrepreneurial co-op work term, they merged their love for the forests of Vancouver Island with their passion for sustainable technologies by forming a company—Iota Enterprises—to build this prototype of a reforestation robot.

----------


## Airicist

TreeRover Compilation - February 2016 Planting Trial

Published on May 2, 2016

----------

